# orbital buffers?



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

I have been thinking of getting a rotary but have decided to stick to the good old orbital's for now, the megs 220 is a bit on the steep side for what it does can anyone sugest an alternative?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

If you honestly believe investing in the price of a G220 is steep, then you'd be better off sticking to hand polishing or paying for someone to do it for you.
No idea what car you're driving and how much it cost - but £2-300 for something that'll be invaluable over the next....what?....5 years and more, then it's worth sacrificing something to the tune of £40-50 a year to have it on hand.
That's either knocking back on the smokes, cutting out a meal out once or twice a year, or one or two weekends with the mates at the local.
It's nothing when you think about it in those terms, and is of more use than the things suggested above to let you pay for it.


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

Best stick with the G220 m8 you can't go wrong. I got mine from vagen after they corrected the paint on my golf.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

PJS said:


> If you honestly believe investing in the price of a G220 is steep, then you'd be better off sticking to hand polishing or paying for someone to do it for you.
> No idea what car you're driving and how much it cost - but £2-300 for something that'll be invaluable over the next....what?....5 years and more, then it's worth sacrificing something to the tune of £40-50 a year to have it on hand.
> That's either knocking back on the smokes, cutting out a meal out once or twice a year, or one or two weekends with the mates at the local.
> It's nothing when you think about it in those terms, and is of more use than the things suggested above to let you pay for it.


so basicly what you have said in a long winded way is that you wouldn't sugest an alternative then.
would have been more helpful to explain the advantage of the 220 over its rivals than bang on about saving money. i already don't smoke or drink but as a single dad trying to bring up a kid i have to watch the pennies and as such i always look for the best value for money when it comes to my passions.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

gavinporter said:


> Best stick with the G220 m8 you can't go wrong. I got mine from vagen after they corrected the paint on my golf.


i take it the correction was carried out with the 220


----------



## gavinporter (Apr 17, 2008)

No the correction was done with a rotary buffer. They advised me to go with a G220 as it was cheaper and safer to use as i am only a novice.


----------



## rolled1 (May 26, 2008)

If it's just for use on your own car then I agree the g220 is costly as you'll only use it twice a year although I occasionally get a few quid from doing friends and neighbours cars,I think there is a silverline rotary cheaper than it?search the threads here although a rotary can correct better than the g220 it can also do real damage if not used correctly..perhaps someone local could lend u for a 1off?


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Hobbitsproton i have a pc if you want we could try it on your motor as i want to wait until my bonnet is fixed before i use it on my own car
you can get a UDM of fleabay cheap and i could get you a transformer from work a bit cheaper


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Hobbitsproton said:


> so basicly what you have said in a long winded way is that you wouldn't sugest an alternative then.
> would have been more helpful to explain the advantage of the 220 over its rivals than bang on about saving money. i already don't smoke or drink but as a single dad trying to bring up a kid i have to watch the pennies and as such i always look for the best value for money when it comes to my passions.


Your marital/offspring status whilst duly noted, is more information than any of here need to know, and inconsequential to the thread.
The examples I gave was just that, covering most bases, since I've no way of knowing what you spend your money on after the essentials - not to infer you did them and should ditch them.
Anyhoo, it was your own admission that you were remaining in the RO camp, and as such, the only alternatives are more expensive than the G220, unless you consider the toys Halfords, etc sell, which are about as useful to detailer/valeter as a chocolate teapot is.
If you still want to machine polish, then you can easily pick up a rotary Silverline (but one of many low cost brands, albeit the most widely "known") and a good selection of pads and polishes for £85-100 tops.

My point was IF you can save for a bit longer, then investing in something proper will be better than buying (and potentially replacing once or twice over the same timescale) something cheaper to satisfy your immediate burning desire.

If you'd spent a bit of time searching in Tools, you'd have found numerous threads all centred around the same theme as your own query - so the info was/is there at hand to absorb and disseminate.

Maybe you've a friend or two at work, or family relation, who's similarly minded, and could go halfers or thirds with to then have a better machine you can all use.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

BillyT said:


> Hobbitsproton i have a pc if you want we could try it on your motor as i want to wait until my bonnet is fixed before i use it on my own car
> you can get a UDM of fleabay cheap and i could get you a transformer from work a bit cheaper


wouldn't mind seeing the pc in action we may have to arrange that my friend.


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

PJS said:


> Maybe you've a friend or two at work, or family relation, who's similarly minded, and could go halfers or thirds with to then have a better machine you can all use.


lol that would be the day the lazy lot bring their cars to me to be detailed they have no interest in doing the work themselves...
i could try pointing out it would ultimatly be in their interests to help me out with a purchase of a 220 but i already know what their answer would be, it would be like blood out of a stone.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

Hobbitsproton said:


> wouldn't mind seeing the pc in action we may have to arrange that my friend.


just pm me if you are interested


----------



## Hobbitsproton (Jun 10, 2008)

hey billy were you in Antrim the other week? there was a focus just like yours coming out of the shopping centre there.

as for the PC i'm going to hold off for a while with me getting the car in so soon for spraying it seems un-nessecery at the mo.


----------

